# Dexta running away



## dherrmann (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi... recently bought a Fordson Dexta Diesel... early 60 model. It wants to keep running and I can't seem to get it to idle down. Could it be the governor diaphragm? I noticed a tear in the leather. I ordered a new one... is it hard to replace? Any special tools? any tricks? Thanks. Don.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Don

Hope this may help: http://www.fordson-dexta.de/downloads/section4.pdf
Here are some more goodies for your Dexta: http://www.fordson-dexta.de/501255938c0048c14/index.html

By the way, this post should be under the Fordson section.
That is where the experts are, and it makes it easier to search posts.eace:


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

Hacke said:


> Hi Don
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you help me out please? I cannot see a Fordson Section.. has it maybe been removed or merged with another sub forum?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

NeilP said:


> Could you help me out please? I cannot see a Fordson Section.. has it maybe been removed or merged with another sub forum?


Hello NeilP, The thread you are responding to is a bit old and there have been a few changes here. All the Ford threads were merged together at one point, and then the "N" series was pulled out and got a forum of it's own. The Fordson Dexta posts were left here in the Ford/New Holland forum.
If you are looking for information or posts here, select the "Search this Forum" button at the top of the page and type in Fordson or Dexta or both and it will highlight the threads or post that are here for you to look at.

Welcome to the Forum by the way. Pop over the the "Introductions" thread and tell us a little about yourself and your interest in tractors, if you like.
Cheers


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

Hi 
Yes I'll do a search ..it was a search initially using Google that found the forum

I see you are just down the road from my cousins, in Westmeath, they were farming until recently, think Arthur has retired now as they are both in their 80's

I'll do a quick into post too


----------

